# Composing a String Quartet



## Jord

I'm thinking about starting to write a string quartet, i'm writing one for one of my compositions at college but i only know the very basics and it's only being written for one movement, are there any specific structures or set of movements that is usually followed when writing a quartet?


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

the sonata form is usually followed. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sonata_form


----------



## Jord

Is that just for the first movement?


----------



## Jord

Nevermind my last question, i've just read that string quartets in the classical period were usually
I - Sonata Form - Allegro
II - Slow in subdominant key
III - Minuet and Trio in tonic
IV - Sonata Rondo Form in Tonic

what is II - 'slow' is that some kind of structure or something :lol:
and what is a minuet and trio, i've read it is a Ternary dance piece in 3/4, is there anything else i should know about it? and does it have to be a 'trio' if it's in a string quartet?


----------



## Kopachris

Jord said:


> Nevermind my last question, i've just read that string quartets in the classical period were usually
> I - Sonata Form - Allegro
> II - Slow in subdominant key
> III - Minuet and Trio in tonic
> IV - Sonata Rondo Form in Tonic
> 
> what is II - 'slow' is that some kind of structure or something :lol:
> and what is a minuet and trio, i've read it is a Ternary dance piece in 3/4, is there anything else i should know about it? and does it have to be a 'trio' if it's in a string quartet?


The slow movement could be any number of forms. Common ones are: ternary form, sonata without development, and theme and variations. Minuet and trio is the same as minuet or rounded binary form: A section (modulating to dominant), repeated, B section (in dominant key), nonmodulating repeat of A, repeat of B and nonmodulating A. So, ||: A :||: B A'. Beethoven would often write something much more energetic than a minuet using the same form, and would call it a scherzo. Sometimes, the order of the slow movement and the minuet movement would be reversed. Also, sonata rondo isn't the only form used for the final movement: plain old rondo or sonata forms are also commonly used.

This is the same movement structure commonly used for classical-era symphonies, too.


----------



## drpraetorus

Being as we are not living the the 1700's, you can follow whatever form you find most conducive to your ideas, or no form if you feel. Form is, however, a usefull thing. It helps give your ideas organization rather than a haphazard amorphousness which is hard to pull off effectively.


----------



## Jord

Kopachris said:


> The slow movement could be any number of forms. Common ones are: ternary form, sonata without development, and theme and variations. Minuet and trio is the same as minuet or rounded binary form: A section (modulating to dominant), repeated, B section (in dominant key), nonmodulating repeat of A, repeat of B and nonmodulating A. So, ||: A :||: B A'. Beethoven would often write something much more energetic than a minuet using the same form, and would call it a scherzo. Sometimes, the order of the slow movement and the minuet movement would be reversed. Also, sonata rondo isn't the only form used for the final movement: plain old rondo or sonata forms are also commonly used.
> 
> This is the same movement structure commonly used for classical-era symphonies, too.


Okay thanks for the help  Also what's the 'Finale' i've noticed on the 4th movement of Mahlers 6th, i'm guessing it's just a title for a final movement and doesn't matter what form the last movement is?


----------



## Jord

drpraetorus said:


> Being as we are not living the the 1700's, you can follow whatever form you find most conducive to your ideas, or no form if you feel. Form is, however, a usefull thing. It helps give your ideas organization rather than a haphazard amorphousness which is hard to pull off effectively.


I need structure with everything i do unfortunately :lol: if i don't i can't do something because it feels all over the place to me, and if i don't want to use a form i need to know what the standard form is so i can know what i'm doing different


----------



## millionrainbows

Jord said:


> I'm thinking about starting to write a string quartet, i'm writing one for one of my compositions at college but i only know the very basics and it's only being written for one movement, are there any specific structures or set of movements that is usually followed when writing a quartet?


Fast-Slow-Fast


----------



## Kopachris

Jord said:


> Okay thanks for the help  Also what's the 'Finale' i've noticed on the 4th movement of Mahlers 6th, i'm guessing it's just a title for a final movement and doesn't matter what form the last movement is?


Mahler's sixth probably isn't a very good example for what you're asking for (it is, however, a very good example of what drpraetorus is talking about). "Finale" is just a fancy name for the last movement. As I said, in the context you seem to be looking for, sonata, rondo, or sonata-rondo are the most common forms.


----------

